

Show HN : I've started an online (and offline) sweetshop - thehodge
http://clicknmix.co.uk/

======
thehodge
I really like being able to bridge the gap between online and offline
things... so in September a friend of mine and myself put together a prototype
of a sweetshop concept, today we have relaunched the website with some new
features and a new design..

~~~
buf
Congrats on this, Hodge.

------
dogonwheels
Looks great! I'd been bemoaning the lack of local sweet shops with family over
the weekend and then clicked through to find you're only a few miles away!
(I'm in North Leeds)

A couple of thoughts on the site:

\- I'd rather see how many pink shrimps, or fried eggs I'm getting, rather
than '20g'. Even if it's just approximate.

\- A more 'see through' bag would be good. I realise I could click to see the
contents, but I kept getting carried away and adding too much.

\- The £2.50 delivery was initially off putting, and then I realised you do
local for £1 and larger orders for free.

I'm sure you'll be getting my custom :)

------
LinaLauneBaer
+1

I like it as well although the experience on my iPad could be better. It seems
that your implementation relies on mouse move events and ignores my touch-move
events...

But I like the idea. :-)

I might order something once my next shipment from Candy Japan arrived. :-)

------
scsmith
Great idea. Mixing the past with the present, even if it's novelty some of
these are classics. I'm not proud of myself, since I'm supposed to be being
healthy, but I just ordered some.

------
caiusdurling
It's pretty sweet (no pun intended) being able to choose sweets in such an
awesome fashion; and then they get delivered and you get to enjoy the sweets
as well. Repeat customer, love it. :-)

------
stephengoodwin
I read "sweatshop" and was rather confused for a bit.

~~~
nbclark
Haha yes me too. Glad to have misread.

------
chippy
Great transition from online to offline. And everyone likes sweets.

What other things do you think could work like that?

------
mrbonner
For one second I was reading "I've started an online sweatshop"

